# Tiffin Motorhome Owners



## AsstChief7 (Aug 31, 2003)

I just wanted to take a moment to let Tiffin Motorhome Owners know that there is a new website available for you, The Tiffin RV Network.

The Tiffin RV Network group was established to provide owners, prospective owners and buyers, with a location on the web to converse, post pictures, discuss issues pertaining to their Tiffin product and to seek help in the event of a problem.

General issues can be discussed here but we encourage those discussions to take place on your favorite forum such as RV Net, Escapees, IRV2, RVUSA or others, as we have no intentions of replacing these great forums.

The website has many features and more on the way.  Live Chat, Picture Pages, PalTalk Video Sessions, Polls, Forums, your own free tiffinrv.net email address, and more, specifically for Tiffin MH Owners.

It was the overall intent of the concept originator that we gather this group in a location as central as possible for rallies at least yearly. This is not intended to replace the Allegro Family meetings but to augment them with others, some of whom are not yet owners.

If you own a Tiffin product, please come and visit us www.tiffinrv.net


----------



## AsstChief7 (Sep 7, 2003)

Tiffin Motorhome Owners


----------

